# Lemond?Merckx?Moots? et al...



## Shasta G (May 21, 2004)

So after more then 15 hard years on my trusted Columbus Pinarello it's time for new ride!!

Am considering the LeMond Tete de Course, Merckx Team SC, Moots Vamoots.

Any opinions? I'm leaning towards the LeMond. Moots is a bit too much $, Merckx leaves me ?'s with scandium. 

Any others to recommend. Pinarellos? 

I live in an area with world class riding and world class hills! Can't wait to get on a new bike now that I've been reintroduced to road riding.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Shasta G said:


> Am considering the LeMond Tete de Course, Merckx Team SC, Moots Vamoots.
> 
> Any opinions? I'm leaning towards the LeMond. Moots is a bit too much $, Merckx leaves me ?'s with scandium.


Sell your car. Buy a cheaper one. Use the money left over for the Moots. You won't be disapointed.


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

I'm not a huge fan of the new Lemond bikes with the 1/2 carbong 1/2 ti or steel frames. They just don't do much for me. I would get the Moots if there is any way you can afford. A Vamoots is my dream bike, hopefully some day I'll be able to afford one.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*Eddy Merck Team SC*

or the E/Merckx MXM carbon..

i'm currently riding the GX2 carbon merckx, rode the Team SC previously..

you seriously can go wrong with the Team SC, the ride is forgiving, although it actually an alu matrix frame (scandium)
good on climbs, extremely good on rough roads..

lots of riders who rode the Merckx would eventually continue riding Merckx frames due to the superb craftmanship and quality they put into the frame design, as well as material


----------



## marron (Nov 25, 2002)

*Second the Merckx*

You have to experience the Merckx ride to appreciate it, regardless of the frame material. I've ridden a Team SC and own 2 steel and one Ti Merckx. They're all outstanding bikes and are all built to last. I doub't a rec rider is going to stess a frame designed for hard pro classic use. The others are fine, but as a shop owner I know says, "There are bikes as good as a Merckx, but none better." This from a man who also sells Pegoretti, Landshark, Pinarella among others.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Merckx: I wouldn't buy a bike with an integrated headset.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*There's nothing wrong with Integrated Headset..*

current bikes mostly come with integrated headsets..

there's been major advancement in the integrated headsets design for the the past couple of years, almost all of them has been running without any problems..
Merckx uses the Campagnolo Hiddenset, i've rode two top-end Merckx models, absolutely no problem whatsoever..


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Maverick said:


> current bikes mostly come with integrated headsets..


Not any brand I would buy.

I like to be able to use the best available, Chris King, not what the manufacturer has decided they want me to use.

They are fugly too.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

*You can't go wrong*

All of the bikes you are looking at are 1st-rate. If you like Pinarellos, check-out the Pinarello Opera. Steel front-end with a carbon rear. Due to the jump in the Euro to the dollar, they aren't cheap, but you've already shown you know how to get your money's worth out of a Pinarello. Don't forget Hampsten Cycles, oh and Bianchi has a Ti bike. Let us know what you end-up buying.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

euro-trash said:


> Don't forget Hampsten Cycles...


Hampsten's stock Titanio is the same frame as a stock Moots VaMoots but it's $45 cheaper and has Hampsten graphics on it. You are not going to run into too many people with the same bike on any group ride. Andy helped develop the VaMoots geometry.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

There is really something to be said for having a bike no-one else rides when you're dropping that kind of cash. Plus, you could probably get Hampsten to throw-in an autographed poster or something similar. 

Like I said before, you can't really go wrong with your current choices, just please, please don't put Ultegra on any of these, it'll hurt your EuroTrash Coefficient (for more on the ETC check-out this site http://www.siu.edu/~cycling/qa.htm ).


----------



## Shasta G (May 21, 2004)

*It's the Moots!*

So here's a great story. I go into the LBS to place the bike order. I decide on the LeMond Maille Jaune mostly on price and figure the next new bike would be the spendy dream bike. Well on the morning of our anniversary we walk into the shop to test ride a LeMond to figure out the size to order and there on the rack is a brand new Moots Vamoots with my name on it!!!
My wife (who is awesome!!) ordered the Moots and had the shop guys play along with the surprise. Not only did she get the frame right but styled the bike out (with help from the shop guys as well)
Moots Vamoots, full Dura Ace, ITM magnesium bar and stem, Moots laid back seat post, Selle Carbon railed saddle, etc. This bike is perfect! I think I trimmed almost 7 pounds from my old steel bike.
Needless to say this bike is ridable art. For my 3rd ride on it yesterday (my 33rd B-Day) I spent over 7 hours in the saddle on one of my all time favorite rides. 100+ miles, almost 10,000' of climbing and a handful of cars the whole day! Along some of Northen Californias most scenic rivers.
So huge props to my wife and to The Fifth Season for making my dreams come true! All I want to do is ride...


----------



## BeachCruiser (Jun 23, 2004)

*Merckx MXM Carbon*



Maverick said:


> or the E/Merckx MXM carbon..
> 
> i'm currently riding the GX2 carbon merckx, rode the Team SC previously..
> 
> ...



I'm currently riding the Team SC (which I think is terrific) and am considering getting the MXM Carbon. I'd be very interested in getting your thoughts on the differences/similarities between the Team SC and the GX2. Thanks.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

Dang yo! 

Can you do me a favor? What size Moots did you get? What do you weigh? Notice any bb flex? Do you spin or hammer? 

Help me out. I'm getting a ti frame this winter, and right now its #1 Moots, #2 IF or #3 Strong. All with reasons that I should go with them. 

Thanks.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*go Moots*

go Moots or check out GVH's selections
http://gvhbikes.com/


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

FTMD said:


> Can you do me a favor? What size Moots did you get? What do you weigh? Notice any bb flex? Do you spin or hammer?


I have a 56 cm and I usually weigh about 155 to 160 lb. No detectable flex, even when climbing out of the saddle using big gears in the canyons around here. For a no impact strength excercise for trail running, I like to big ring it some climbs; still no flex.

The finish of the frame has an understated beauty that I like a lot better than the gaudy chrome looking Litespeeds and such. Plus it's funny to see LS owners check out the welds on the Moots.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Shasta G said:


> My wife (who is awesome!!) ordered the Moots and had the shop guys play along with the surprise.


Congrats. Welcome to the Church of Moots...

Those seatposts are a b!tch to work with though, depending on the saddle. Took me about an hour to get a San Marco Regal into mine--and that was using the penny trick and everything else I could think of. Pretty and elegant though.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

Utah CragHopper said:


> ...It's funny to see LS owners check out the welds on the Moots.


Craftsmanship....










Say, isn't it usually the gals who agonize over such decisions and the guys... never mind.

There's also a Vortex in the same stable; no contest.


----------

